# Receiver for only MRV, no satellite?



## mattbooty (Jul 19, 2007)

We are thinking of putting a TV in our bedroom (we've never really felt the need previously). We don't have coax run there, and don't really want to run it there. 99% of what we watch is previously recorded TV, with whole home / MRV, is it possible to throw a receiver in connected to my network with no satellite connection and just watch shows recorded on my DVRs?

Thanks.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

mattbooty said:


> We are thinking of putting a TV in our bedroom (we've never really felt the need previously). We don't have coax run there, and don't really want to run it there. 99% of what we watch is previously recorded TV, with whole home / MRV, is it possible to throw a receiver in connected to my network with no satellite connection and just watch shows recorded on my DVRs?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope. A receiver must be active in order to be used----even as an mrv or rvu client for dvr content only. Disconnecting the satellite coaxial connection on any receiver that suports mrv will deactivate/deauthorize the receiver after a few days.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Laptop/pc with a wireless connection (if no wired available) and DirecTV2PC installed would probably be the only way I could think of that would give you what you want, but probably not the usuability your looking for.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If he had an HR34, could he not just use a Samsung RVU capable model TV as well? I know that would require the stars to align, but it is technically possible. If you don't already have the tv, might be a thought. Logically, it seems odd that you would be ok with a wired ethernet connection, but not want a coax line for the DECA part.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Running a coax seems like the best solution.

Yes, a PC running DirecTV2PC can play recordings and be connected to a TV. I've used it for this, but it isn't the most user friendly, so is a bit of a pain.

With an HR34/HMC/Genie, and an RVU client, this could also work, as the client needs a network connection, but not a SAT connection, and they work with a remote, making this more user friendly.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I do not have this, therefore I do not know how well it works or not.
This is a Wireless Transmitter system for up to 1080p.
http://www.amazon.com/Nyrius-NAVS500-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver/dp/B005H3AU1Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_11


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

I use this system and it works surprisingly well > http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wireless-WiFi-Multi-Room-Video/dp/B005L9ZZ32/ref=pd_cp_e_0


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

A coax cable run doesn't cost $200


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> If he had an HR34, could he not just use a Samsung RVU capable model TV as well?


A CCK-W connected to a C31 would theoretically make the connection.

Most of the Samsung RVU capable TVs are pretty large for most bedrooms.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> A coax cable run doesn't cost $200


That depends entirely on who is doing the fishing.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> A coax cable run doesn't cost $200


 Haha, true but he wouldn't be able to get HD to that TV that way....assuming you're alluding to him running a modulated signal from one of his DVRs. But then you run into that pesky warning message about not having HD capable cables connected to your TV.

But if you're suggesting RVU or an HD receiver like the H25, I would agree, go with the coax if at all possible. In my case, I wanted full DVR functionality including the ability to pause live TV (I don't have an HR34) but didn't want the DVR physically located in my bedroom due to HDD noise which is why I took the route I took despite already having coax in that room.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

harsh said:


> A CCK-W connected to a C31 would theoretically make the connection.
> 
> Most of the Samsung RVU capable TVs are pretty large for most bedrooms.


I believe a few of the testers here were able to get a C31 to work over a Wireless CCK, so yes that may work. I would imagine performance would depend on how robust their home WiFi network is though.

The EH5300 and ES6500 are both available in a 32" size, and many of the others available in a 40" size. They 2012 Smart TVs so they should eventually get RVU support, but I don't know if either of them have it yet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> I would imagine performance would depend on how robust their home WiFi network is though.


Wi-fi is a crapshoot in any real-time application.


> The EH5300 and ES6500 are both available in a 32" size, and many of the others available in a 40" size. They 2012 Smart TVs so they should eventually get RVU support, but I don't know if either of them have it yet.


Samsung's website indicates that 2012 RVU support is still not available. The compatible model numbers are the ES6000 to ES8000 (the ES9000 is mysteriously absent from the list). The ES series represents the Smart TVs.


----------



## mattbooty (Jul 19, 2007)

I do have cat5 run to where I would be putting it, so it wouldn't need to be wireless. But regardless it seems like the best way to accomplish is to just break down and run the coax. I was (naively it seems) hoping i could grab an HD receiver, plug only a cat5 into it, and stream from the other boxes with nothing else.

Thank you for the information!


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Just upgrade to a Genie HR34 & C31 mini client which you'll place in the bedroom and you'll have exactly what you're asking for. They may even throw in free installation with your upgrade order. How long have you been with DirecTV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> Just upgrade to a Genie HR34 & C31 mini client which you'll place in the bedroom and you'll have exactly what you're asking for. They may even throw in free installation with your upgrade order. How long have you been with DirecTV?


"Except" the C31 only has a coax input.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe a few of the testers here were able to get a C31 to work over a Wireless CCK, so yes that may work. I would imagine performance would depend on how robust their home WiFi network is though.
> 
> The EH5300 and ES6500 are both available in a 32" size, and many of the others available in a 40" size. They 2012 Smart TVs so they should eventually get RVU support, but I don't know if either of them have it yet.


I connected my C31 using a wireless CCK and it worked fine, but it was only over a 25ft distance, I just did it to show it could be done.
I don't think any of the 2012 Smart Tvs have RVU yet, mine certainly does not.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

"veryoldschool" said:


> "Except" the C31 only has a coax input.


just connect it using a DECA w/ power inserter.


----------

